# Probleme beim Umwandeln von AVI!



## Zorck (11. März 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab nen Video im AVI-Format. Will dieses nun auf als VCD brennen. mit knapp 120 min is dieses aber nen bißchen arg lang für eine CD.
Daher wollte ich es teilen um es dann mit Nero zu brennen.

Ich wollte es mit VirtuelDub versuchen. Dies ging aber nicht. VirtualDzb kannte den Codec nicht.
Er sagt beim Laden immer: 
"Couldn't locate decompressor for format 'DIV3' (Microsoft High-Speed MPEG-4 V3 [Hack: DivX Low-Motion]) ....."

Dann hab ich es mit TMPEGnc versucht. Aber auch das Prog spinnt rum.
Hab ich überhaupt eine Chance dieses Video zu zerteilen?
Wie kann ich es umwandeln um es in VD öffnen zu können oder womit kann ich es direkt zerteilen??


----------



## goela (11. März 2003)

Ich vermute stark, Du musst Dir den DivX-Codec 3.xx besorgen (was schwierig sein dürfte). Dann klappts auch mit VirtualDub!


----------



## Zorck (11. März 2003)

Danke - ich hab sogar noch den ersten release von dixX 3 gefunden!
Klappt jetzt!


----------



## Zorck (11. März 2003)

Jetzt hab ich jedoch noch nen anderes Problem!
Ich hab das Video jetzt geteilt. Blöderweise sind die Video- und Audiospur nicht mehr synchron.

Was kann ich da machen?? 
Audio und Video hatte ich auf direct stream copy. Geteielt hab ich einfach durch Set Selection Start bzw End! Und dann einfach Save as AVI...

Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Was kann ich verändern, dass beides wieder synchron ist??


----------



## Zorck (12. März 2003)

Sorry, dass ich schon wieder schreibe. Jetzt hab ich einfach ein Teil vom AVI direkt in MPEG umgewandeld (mit TMPEGnc). Hat auch alles geklappt. Nur hier hab ich gar keinen Sound!!

Was kann ich da machen?? 

I need help!


----------



## goela (12. März 2003)

Ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass TMPEG kein MP3 decodieren kann. Dies wird bei Deinem AVI wahrscheinlich der Fall sein.

Tip:
Verwende TMPEG mit VirtualDub als Frameserver. Damit kannst Du Dein Material unkomprimiert von VirtualDub in TMPEG einspeisen.

Wie das geht?
Such mal mit Google mit Stichwort "VirtualDub Frameserver TMPEG" da wirst Du die nötige Info finden - ganz sicher!


----------



## Zorck (12. März 2003)

Und wieso der Sound bei VD asynchron is weißt du nicht?
Was könnt ich da noch probieren??


----------



## goela (12. März 2003)

Leider nicht sicher! Möglicherweise hängt es ebenfalls mit MP3 zusammen. Vielleicht mal bei Audio nicht "Direct Stream" verwenden.


----------



## Zorck (12. März 2003)

Bei Audio hatte ich direct stream!
Hab jetzt ewig umherprobiert! 

Der erste Teil war dann sogar synchron - der zweite leider nicht mehr!

Jetzt hab ich das gesamte video von VD aus gespeichert und bei Audio auf 'Full Precessing Mode' gestellt.

Jetzt erkennt auch TMPEG den sound!
Also kann ich nu das Video auch dort teilen und direkt in MPEG umwandeln. Müsste eigentlich klappen!
Falls nich, werd ich mich wohl oder überl nochmal melden!  

Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

